# Ranveer Singh : S4 Samsung Style



## ashis_lakra (May 1, 2013)

Haha, this video forced me to share it with you guys. Watch it and you won't stop laughing and loling !


----------



## rajnusker (May 1, 2013)

I want the 118secs of my life back.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 1, 2013)

Psy  is planning to assassinate reliance folks


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 1, 2013)

Seriously !!    .... What was Samsung thinking?? 

Shiva


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 1, 2013)

Let us all sue Samsung for mental harassment.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 1, 2013)

I grew an extra arm to facepalm myself


----------



## pratyush997 (May 1, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> I grew an extra arm to facepalm myself


We need a lol button.


----------



## d3p (May 1, 2013)

What have i witnessed ????

*img.mu.cdn.li/Ao/xqefEH.jpg


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 2, 2013)

that song gave me cancer


----------



## imrocking_since92 (May 2, 2013)

all the hard work dne by samsung to mke s4 was wasted by this grt video..samsung are gona loose customers instead of increasing them..


----------



## Thunder (May 2, 2013)

No..just no...


----------



## rhitwick (May 2, 2013)

Why????
Couldn't tolerate the whole video.


----------



## logout20 (May 2, 2013)

paisa chahe jitna kama le...lekin rahenge to nachne gane wale hi........

couldnt watch ater 20 seconds...


----------



## Desmond (May 2, 2013)

God! I couldn't even make it through the whole video.

Edit : I wonder who would be motivated to buy an S4 after seeing this nightmare, especially those who have seen this live.

Double Edit : Even those who buy and S4, it will be a constant reminder of this nightmare and they will be in a constant state of trauma.


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 2, 2013)

It was Reliance who hosted the event, atleast according to the people whom I spoke to. They wanted to take the opportunity to pitch that the phone was available through their service.


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (May 4, 2013)

Ha does this video indicate another lawsuit


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 4, 2013)

OH GOD OH GOD!!!!!! I WENT BLIND AFTER SEEING THIS VIDEOO!!!!!!!! 
seriously,this is  visual and aural torture


----------



## Demon Lord (May 6, 2013)

wat d hell 

aage bhi camera peeche bhi camera !! S 4 Samsung style


----------



## Ricky (May 6, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> OH GOD OH GOD!!!!!! I WENT BLIND AFTER SEEING THIS VIDEOO!!!!!!!!
> seriously,this is  visual and aural torture



I wanted to say that...


----------

